

Last Typewriter Factory in the World Shuts Its Doors - Byliner
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/04/last-typewriter-factory-in-the-world-shuts-its-doors/237838/

======
lupatus
So, what small shops out there make niche, custom-ordered, luxury typewriters?

~~~
stretchwithme
For the person who simply must have EVERYthing.

